

Show HN: Git(lab), Jenkins, Redmine and IRC on our wall - teon

I've always dreamed about a project like that when looking at status boards at other companies. We finally had the time to do our own. Here are some photos:<p>http://www.flickr.com/photos/robert_olejnik/sets/72157633736087905/<p>The stack: Django, mustache.js, Chart.js, Bootstrap and custom Supybot plugin.<p>Maybe will be inspiration for someone else ;-)<p>Do you guys have similar status boards?<p>Cheers, Robert.
======
pdx
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/robert_olejnik/sets/72157633736...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/robert_olejnik/sets/72157633736087905/)

------
davidyoung604
Dude, that's clean and elegant. Roughly how much work went into that? I'd love
to snag a copy of it if you're willing to open source it.

------
philipDS
Sweet! Should be open sourced ;)

~~~
vsayer
Yes!

------
ayers
I would be interested in hearing how your team uses IRC.

------
zzzzz_
Did you come up with the graphics yourself?

------
dominotw
How did you create this?

